# Tiny Update - Barn Sour



## Amymcree (Feb 1, 2009)

I took everyone's advice to heart. It has been raining for several days here. I had to move my mare into a barn stall because some of her paddock washed out and they have to wait for it to dry before they can fix it.

Yesterday the ring was just dry enough to let her get some of her energy out, but not safe enough to ride in just yet. After letting her burn off some steam, I took her out on the trail hand walking.

At first she tried to suck back and a few pops on the butt and she learned that she had to walk with me at my pace. (should have seen her eyes when that lead rope popped her on the butt :lol

When we turned to head back, she was able to walk nicely on a loose lead with no jigging. So hopefully this will translate to saddle. I think it will. She just had never been off this particular property. So I think she was worried. As long as our weather holds I will do this everyday.

Thanks for all the great advice everyone.

Amy


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

glad to hear it sounds like it is getting better


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That's wonderful news!!! Keep up the good work and keep us updated!!


----------

